# Endung *.atn



## Franz (31. Dezember 2001)

Ich habe mir einige Tutorials heruntergeladen, doch ich kann sie mir nciht ansehen, da ich nicht weiß wie ich die dateien mit der Endung *.atn öffnen soll.

Welches Programm verwende ich dafür?

MFG


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Dezember 2001)

ATN:

Das sind Aktionen für Photoshop, sozusagenn Aufnahmen des Arbeitsablaufes...

Es gibt in Photoshop die Palette Aktionen, dort kann man die öffnen...

Jedoch (!!!!)

Zu (99,9 Prozent) ich hoffe da wiederspricht mir keiner *ggg* funktionieren die auch nur in der Version ( Nr. [z.B. 5.5] und Sprache ) in der Sie auch erstellt wurden.

Für mehr Frage...ab nächsten Jahr wieder auf diesem Board...

Webcutdirtektor


----------



## Shiivva (31. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *ATN:
> Zu (99,9 Prozent) ich hoffe da wiederspricht mir keiner *ggg* funktionieren die auch nur in der Version ( Nr. [z.B. 5.5] und Sprache ) in der Sie auch erstellt wurden.
> *



Das ist nur bedingt richtig, zumindest was die Sprache anbelangt.
Man kann die jew. Schritte ja umbenennen und dann klappt das.


----------



## Franz (31. Dezember 2001)

danke euch beiden...


----------



## Franz (31. Dezember 2001)

Kann mir bitte jemand die genauen schritte auszeigen.
ich komm da nicht klar damit.


----------



## drash (31. Dezember 2001)

du klickst im aktionen-fenster einfach auf den kleinen schwarzen pfeil und klickst dann auf "aktionen laden.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Dezember 2001)

Versuchs mal mit dem Tutorial:

http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_15.shtml

Aber nicht bei den Mitbewerbern hängenbleiben hier ist es besser....


Webcutdirektor


----------

